# PH Controller



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

Just at the starting research stage - but at some point in the next month or 2, I will be looking to purchase a PH controller to complete the setup I'm putting together now for my 120G FW tank.
Any advise / suggestions / general input as to what brand / price / features to look for?
Thanks


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

bump - could really use some opinions/info


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

If you are interested I have a Pinpoint Ph controller I could sell you. PM me if you want it.


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

I have Milwaukee controller. Works fine and is a little cheaper than the pinpoint, I believe.


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

PM sent on both - Thanks


----------

